# travel diary



## newg

Hello 

How do you say _travel diary_ in Dutch?

Thanks


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



newg said:


> How do you say _travel diary_ in Dutch?


I'd go for _reisdagboek_.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Peterdg

You could say "reis-dagboek"

I'm not sure about the spelling (more specifically the dash "-" ). Spelling in Dutch is a nightmare 

Wait for some more answers.


----------



## newg

Thanks for your answers  
Aren't words in Dutch (as in German) put together?


----------



## Peterdg

newg said:


> Thanks for your answers
> Aren't words in Dutch (as in German) put together?


Yes, ... sometimes


----------



## Sauv

No, definitely _reisdagboek_. You should write it as one word.


----------



## Peterdg

Sauv said:


> No, definitely _reisdagboek_. You should write it as one word.


Yes, you are probably right.


----------



## Timidinho

Peterdg said:


> Yes, ... sometimes


Not just 'sometimes'.  (Almost) always.


----------

